# BMW Wheel Style 163



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

Really like this wheel! Anyone know if it will fit on a 2003 330Ci?

Its the wheel supplied with the Euro Spec M3 CSi.

Thanks,

Bob Darcey


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes the fronts will fit but they are NOT for sale. Most dealers are required to enter a valid CSL vin to make a purchase of this wheel.

Check out the E46 M3 forum, I believe a member (shep01) is planning on making replica version of this wheel.


----------

